# You can buy anything on EBAY these days...



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Recently I started a post about losing my fishing MOJO. I lamented the fact that my last few trips have produced nothing in the way of decent fish.

Since then a lot of you kind AKFF'ers have spoken up and given me reason to believe that my loss of MOJO is a temporary thing and that I should 'look on the bright side', 'enjoy the paddle anyway' and 'not get too worried'..

Your kind words were consoling me up until today. 

Now I've found out that my MOJO has been STOLEN and is being SOLD on [email protected]!! What the??? :shock: :shock: :shock:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll ... 0105722817

I'm devastated! Now I know it's never coming back.

I urge you all to resist the temptations of EBAY and say NO to bidding on my MOJO. :? :? (Truth is it's had a hard life and is a bit battered around the edges - so it probably won't work anyway)


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

:lol: ... couldnt the starting bid be a bit cheaper though :wink:


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Bwah ha ha ... :lol: Brilliant!

cheers,
Cid


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

occy said:


> $5 is a bit rich for such an ordinary mojo I would have thought. :wink: :lol:


Honestly - I reckon it's worth about $12.50....more than a packet of soft plastics but less than an SX40


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

Davey G said:


> occy said:
> 
> 
> > $5 is a bit rich for such an ordinary mojo I would have thought. :wink: :lol:
> ...


Bugger me fellas. Id happily pay over $12.50 for mojo that got me onto the water. Got to the point where i wont care what i catch for a long time.

Exellent sales technique by the way Davey!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Lazybugger said:


> If I buy this mojo will I start to resemble Austin Powers? 8)


YEAH BABY!!!!!


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

"Oh behave" :lol: :lol:


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I think those Austin Powers movies had a hidden message:

One should never attempt to steal, redistribute or profit from another persons MOJO.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

mojoman...


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

will be interesting to see if any strange offerings appear :shock: 
remember the single "red paper-clip" affair :wink:


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

daveyg you must be an Entrepreneur!!!!!! :wink: 
what a way to make some $$$ 

good luck with it mate, it's a great idea and just like the red paper clip may be a big winner........ :roll:

or it could fall flat on it's face...... :wink: 
ATB


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Astro said:


> daveyg you must be an Entrepreneur!!!!!! :wink:
> what a way to make some $$$ ATB


HANG ON A MINUTE ASTRO :shock: :shock: ... I just want to make one thing perfectly clear.

I am not the seller of said MOJO..... It has been stolen from me and is being auctioned off without my consent! :evil: Someone going by the username of Poddy1 on Ebay is the seller, however I have it on good authority that the man behind the ebay scam resides in Sydney, has a kiwi accent and goes by the AKFF username of JT..... :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

I'll get you for this John Travers!


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

MY ABSOLUTE Apologies......thieving bastard...

you got to watch those kiwis, one stole my wife......which is a good thing :lol: :lol:

i have "friends" in sydney....you know the broken nose mob.....got an address :wink:

if you are still without by easter let me know....i seem to have heaps ATM and will send a fellow yakker all you need.....
ATB


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Davey G said:


> Astro said:
> 
> 
> > daveyg you must be an Entrepreneur!!!!!! :wink:
> ...


Hey hold on a moment. Let's get something straight. I didn't steal that Mojo....I found it fair and square. I was out chasing pelagics Balmoral way and hooked it on an Ecogear SX40 (those things will catch anything!). As I reeled it in I thought to myself "looks like I've got a plastic bag here" but was suprised to find a Mojo. I wasn't even sure that it was DaveyG's fishing Mojo. I put it through it's paces, caught a few tailor and thought to myself "my boat has come in". If you can sell a toasted sandwhich with an image of the Virgin Mary mysteriously imprinted on it to a casino in Vegas then you can sell this Mojo.

I have been inundated with enquiries over the last 24 hours including from the middle east and from some guy called Rex who reckons he had a fishing show at one point. Said he was short changed as a result of some public nudity and an indiscrete encounter with a broad. "Yibidda Yibidda folks" was the way he signed the email. Takes all sorts I guess 
:roll: . His nick was DaveyG68...hold on!.....

:!: :idea:

Signed: The Innocent BUT legitimate Entrepreneur 8)

Bidding remains open folks.

JT


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Yes, its good to be living in Northern Brisbane. Unaffected by these big city ways. Never had any corruption in these parts. No stealing, no mojo grabbing.

I'm off now to feed the chooks. Don't you worry about that. Vote for me in the next feral election!

Cheers all Andybear (does buying a used mojo attract GST?) :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTB+Il4AAETfgAASUKWAGqygnAo////gMAFbTTMNRNNGgaAAAAAART0wmRCYgNDQAAANT0hNqmE9FN6p5DRpBmUemk8oQGUrciK8MRtHnoUROvbbxoLNF/VznWC4h+JgF3eg0HODjAZLInLmh1MJtueolxTVm8TmtmBM2AkEbqxprxgL1XZMubwCCSR3TK/pD4eyRGYzw0dlWgU7ixahJs4tWd3AsrIwNHZMGkuJPguZ3cNaSZFtOjY7Cap4ixvXFT+NIKdpAtQ3kE3jU4lS8jxegMgojJK+R81YKKBUUQAm07wQjRYN6ZXiLosn9oW0QAjxsEDDmge4Pumk9AOEJPQzoz0UmDgEVszNaiyWr7rwE4mMRcDVMsbra06/SOzMURDGNaqVD40pyUDCIECKGJIHbeCG0ZuJXkDoFDgUKZlKUgQwq/AbU4cBjUoK4mGoGnBScJMsPxdyRThQkDB+Il4=


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> Is JT selling it because he didn't know what to do with it??????


it does make you think....why would a fisherman get rid of a prefectly good mojo???? :?

are there quality issues :roll:

i am interested in the final$$$ it attracts since i have great mojo ATM and as usual short on $$$ 

ATB


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Davey , i would like to bid on the mojo , but are there any fish left on it, :?: i heard it was totally fished out, awwww wait a minute , if i used the flip side , there are still a heap of freshwater fish on there :?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfJaG9AAAAdfgAASQCEAEAgAEAAuJIgAIAAxTAATQamGoGJogZSSo52g5QZaqm7HpGg9/F3JFOFCQ8lob0A=


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Its all explained right here.... JT's true identity finally revealed!

http://www.akff.net/wiki/index.php?title=User:JT


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfEiZaUAADvfgFAScIeAErTwFgo/7//gMAEaTQamk9TSZNPUHqaeU0yeoaepkbSGgqekBmoAA0AAAAGppiBTxSeU9NQwAaNTTTRtJByKGFpchsywsaKxlwHf938oYk5bvCEnaclTGDTl3RJEnOk8pRZ07TQyRYKkBhDSdGcf13yLFwY3ULQ43sHcgkriWUnpFbm0zzBrtyiVLmFPtx5fSMn1HEUVljClaBzSvJuV1sxi3dRSc/Ol3iWEEOckEWupmB4VRwKz2ayIIaPPG3fJ0/eFiV51RKA6kRQFDRFK8mf13mLP94j8BwgYAULEynFWWMyQoIBl3R1r1hbOBIWUAJIMGyoPF6KwAYofYV5reINDx22vOpfmb5CqNv1kKTqQ3Z6MtMlZAllrQGjx6F3JFOFCQ8SJlpQ=


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> By the sounds of things you might actually do ok out of your mojo acquisition business JT :!: :!: :!:


that is until Gatesy sends you his bill for 'accountancy advice and services'...

then you'll be in the red....WAAAAAAY in the red. :shock:


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Good to see that we are starting to strip the emotion out of this topic and are getting down to the hard facts and the business side of the topic. Some very nice thoughts on the technical structure and tax implications of this deal. Full marks to Lazybugger and Gatesy. I am thinking about branching out into other lost stuff....like motivation, libidos and souls.

Anyway. I hit Balmoral yesterday for 4 hours. The water was a filthy green. Started by drumming up a squid over the weed beds left of the swimming enclosure. Got called an arsehole by a guy with a heavy european accent who apparantly owned all the water at Balmoral and was offended that I had the audacity to be fishing it. Promptly rigged it up (the squid not the european guy) and dropped it down to 5 meters with the down rigger and proceeded to troll it and a range of other things around for the next 3 hours. Tossed soft plastics at the wash, worked the marker bouys with a river3sea slug and did pretty much everything with no result. The water was very green and there was so much crap floating on the surface that it looked like my backyard after a storm.

Nothing doing 

But wait! Do I have a bunch of bananas on board? Could that be causing me to see no birds at all working the water, no fish rising, no action on the fish finder, no hits at all on my juicy little calamari? Or is it that cursed DaveyJ Mojo that I have on board? That's it :!: Forget the auction, forget the enquiries from around the world, forget the building interest that is close to exploding on eBay. This Mojos going back. I peddled over to the spot where I originally hooked it, said a few words and slipped it back into the water. It was a simple yet dignified and powerful ceremony (I swear there wasn't a dry eye in the stinkboat observing 30 meters away). The mojo slid back and disappeared into the drink (think Leonardo DiCaprio sliding into the depths and disappearing from view in Titanic).

Feeling somewhat relieved and certainly somehow unburdened I peddled away. Not 3 minutes later I hooked a nice Salmon. A minute after that a pike and managed 2 whiting back in the bay!

My feeling is that that Mojo is going to make it's way back to DaveyG and has learnt to work a little harder and be a little more grateful 8)

By the way Dave, thanks for doing my Wiki entry for me  I knew if waited long enough someone would do the hardwork for me. Gave me a damn good chuckle as well 

JT


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

ultimate C&R :lol: .....but won't have been better to send it back by post :? or taken to the police station so they could track down the owner :lol:

and i thought you 2 were friends..... :wink: 
ATB


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



> I am thinking about branching out into other lost stuff....like motivation, libidos and souls.


 Had a few queries the other day from The Handbrake regarding the libido and I can only assume it fell overboard. Should you happen to find it - probably drifting languidly on a warm tropical current somewhere up north - can you send it back JT?

Might have a few strokes left in it. Not that I really care......hmmmm......perhaps this means my soul and motivation went with it....... :?


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

*AHA!

NO WONDER YOU GO ALL STABBY OVER DOLPHIN CULLS KRALEY!!

:wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:

I'M ALSO WRITING THIS VERY LOUDLY COS YOU ARE PROBABLY DEAF AS WELL.

    *

.....I can't talk....growing up in the seventies means I sure aint got the brains I was born with....


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

kraley said:


> If anybody sees my innocence, let me know. It took its leave at a Black Sabbath/Blue Oyster Cult concert in 1978.......


Mine was lost in 76. I think I either discarded during my first Grateful Dead concert or it's still stuck under the backseat of Cindy Woodsides AMC Pacer (along with my wits, and my common sense).


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

onemorecast said:


> kraley said:
> 
> 
> > If anybody sees my innocence, let me know. It took its leave at a Black Sabbath/Blue Oyster Cult concert in 1978.......


Dude!!! I too lost my innocense at a Black Sabbath concert. Hammersmith, London in the UK 1977. I still have the bruising to the brain from all that headbanging.

Who would have thought that I would be yak fishing with a guy who would be seeing Sabbath on the otherside of the world months later, years later. I was 12 at the time.

Your innocence found will be straight to eBay. I have an expensive yak fishing habit to maintain!

JT


----------

